# Unexplained Brusing



## alabama231 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi! I was just wondering if anyone here has an explanation for my unexplained bruising I've been having lately! All my life I have never bruised easy, which as a child was annoying because whenever me and my sister had little scraps (nothing too violent!!) she always marked and bruised easy and I never marked or bruise! But in the past month I keep finding bruises! Some little, like the size of a 5p coin, but 2 of them (one by my ankle and one on my thigh) are huge! But the thing is, I dont remember hitting myself on those areas! And it would need to be a big whack to actually bruise me! Its just so strange


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Unexplained bruising can be caused by a bunch of things and really is one of those symptoms you need to bring up to the doctor and get some tests run.Most of the time it isn't something serious, but there are a few serious illnesses that can have unexplained bruising as an early symptom so I'd get checked out soon rather than just hope it goes away on its own.


----------



## alabama231 (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh right, well I'm unlikely to the chance to get to the doctors anytime soon so lets hope it just sorts itself out by itself! Thanks anyway!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is definitely something you should discuss at your next check up, assuming you see any doctor on any sort of a regular basis, and for some reason can't see anyone before your next regular physical. Unexplained bruising can be a sign of some pretty serious and dangerous diseases (like cancer or organ failure or serious blood disorders) and waiting too long may mean it is way too late by the time they find it.It can be no big deal (maybe just a bit anemic) or something that will sort itself out, but if you have severe bruising for any significant amount of time, especially since you normally don't bruise at all, that is one of those worrisome symptoms that ought to be checked out in case it is one of those things that might be treatable now, but not 6 months or a year from now.


----------



## alabama231 (Feb 2, 2009)

Well I dont have regular physicals, dont think doctors in the UK do those! Im currently a student on work placement, so I'm no-where near where I normally live and where my doctor is! So even if I got an appointment I wouldnt have time to go for blood tests or whatever! Thanks for the advice anyway!


----------



## alabama231 (Feb 2, 2009)

Well I just rung NHS direct and they said just to keep an eye in them and if they get any bigger to contact my GP! they made me do the tumbler test for meningitis and were really thorough in their questioning so I'm not not too worried, but will defo keep an eye on it all


----------



## MollyB (May 3, 2009)

Don't be stupid......get to a doctor as soon as possible.


----------



## alabama231 (Feb 2, 2009)

Excuse me but I really dont like being called stupid, its uncalled for and there is absolutely no need for it! I've rung the NHS and spoke to a qualified nurse and I am going to follow her advice. I cant get to my doctor until July because I'm on a vital university placement and cant get time off and I'm living away so I can even get back for the evening surgery, I appreciate the input of Kathleen, at least she gave constructive advice and didnt result to name calling.


----------



## MollyB (May 3, 2009)

My apologies, Alabama. I was not calling "you" stupid. It appeared to me that when talking to the nurse, you received the answer you wanted to hear, so visiting the doctor did not seem to be a priority. The wording used was inappropriate but it was only intended to point out that any delay in seeing a doctor could have serious consequences. I'm asking you to consider it a priority to seek appropriate medical attention since unexplained bruising can be a sign of a number of very serious illnesses. My concern is for your future good health. All the best to you.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well if you get any worse with the bruising I sure wouldn't hesitate to find a Dr or clinic where you are and get yourself checked out properly & immediately. Taking a little bit of time off is well worth your health.All the bestBQ


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm the same, been getting bruises on my legs on and off for months. Scared myself into thinking I had leukemia as I know that's a symptom (along with tiredness which I have) but I don't get the sort of bruises you get with that (you get huge dark purple bruises and lots of them). Mine are usually quite small and something I don't notice them till they start to go yellow. Very annoying though as it's usually all on my right leg, very rarely hurt to touch them. I know it can be a side effect of some anti depressants etc but I'm not on anything at the moment. Guess I'm just the sort of person that bruises easily


----------

